# FS7 Training



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Thinking of doing FST 7 Type training for triceps at the end of my workout to really finish them off? i believe this is 7 sets of 10/12 reps ?

how effective is this method of training?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I posted a similar question not so long ago, search for it.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

yer cheers mate found thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

7 sets 30 seconds between sets 8-12 reps per set, the first few should be easy enough to do but by the last couple you will be really struggling.

It works but is waaaaaay over hyped IMO.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just thinking of doing it for triceps at the end of my workout will give it a go see how i get on with it


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> Just thinking of doing it for triceps at the end of my workout will give it a go see how i get on with it


What i did was rope push downs where you spread your hands out at the bottom, on the last few sets in order to get all my reps i used body language to get the rep and then controlled the negative. It certainly pumped the tris!!!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Have been experimenting the last few weeks with different routines. I tried the FSt -7 last week. I got a crazy pump from it.

I'm giving it a go for the next few weeks to see how I get on.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Tried it last night doing reverse grip bicep curls to give my forearms a thrashing and by god by the 5th,6h set, the pump was unreal. Will try it again with another isolation exercise next time. Definately worth a try.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Works a treat on quads with hack squats!


----------

